# HELP with DECISION SP01 or P01



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Going to the Orlando gun show this weekend and I'm going to buy either a SP01 or a P01 but I can't decide which. Buying mostly for range and HD use. 
Pro and Cons of each

Pros SP01 
(1) Longer barrel length (may help me think I'm a better shooter).
(2) More mag capacity for HD
(3) Fits my hand pretty well (even with my small hands).

Cons SP01
(1) Large gun (remember my small hands).
(2) Heavy gun (may not be a problem in the future I started going to the gym).

Pros P01
(1) Smaller gun (fits my hand to a tee)
(2) Can use it for ccw (instead of my Rami if I need extra firepower)

Cons P01
(1) Shorter barrel length (may make me realize that I'm not such a good shot after all).
(2) Mag capacity (though only 14 it's nothing to sneeze at).

I realize this is not a great arguement either way, but it is all I can come up with.
Any suggestions or comments whould be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## redrooster (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd go with the P-01. It is, in my opinion, just about the perfect handgun.

I wouldn't worry about the shorter barrel length. I've had a lot of luck with accuracy and I'm not an exceptional pistol shot by any means. Also, I'd think you should be able to handle any home defense scenario with 14 rds.

I think the SP-01 is a niche pistol...I think the cons outweigh the pros for just about any scenario when compared to the P-01.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

My hands are small and my wife's hands are even smaller and she has no problem shooting the SP01. I have both SP01 and the P01 and although she likes the size and weight of the P01, she likes shooting the SP01 more due to it's lighter recoil and quicker follow up shots. I know that if we ever needed to use our guns in our house for defense, I would give her the SP01.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I vote - CZ P-01. I love mine and even though I prefer a caliber that starts with a "4", the pistol is such a pleasure to shoot. The only thing that I don't enjoy is cleaning it. Them Europeans have too many nooks and crannies in their pistols where residue can hide.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

i was at my local gunstore today checking both these handguns out...

i opted for an sp01

..but then again i prefer longer barrels as it easier to point and shoot...

10 days to go and I get to pick up my gun!:smt1099


----------



## tkstae (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had my P01 for about a year now and think it's a great pistol for a great price. I'll admit that I haven't shot it all that much, but I can't figure out why the cz line of pistols aren't more popular than they are.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

tkstae said:


> I can't figure out why the cz line of pistols aren't more popular than they are.


Its because of all them nooks and crannies :mrgreen::smt082


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

tkstae said:


> I've had my P01 for about a year now and think it's a great pistol for a great price. I'll admit that I haven't shot it all that much, but I can't figure out why the cz line of pistols aren't more popular than they are.


I like CZ pistols, own a couple, but the fact that their support people will not reply to my requests for service, in the format they have set up on their web site, is starting to make me like them less.

They have built a pistol, the RAMI, that has had a fairly high rate of failure to eject or feed issues, and instead of actively tracking them down and fixing them, for the sake of their reputation, they seem to dodge the issue altogether. That does not encourage people to buy their guns.


----------



## shooter686 (Dec 12, 2008)

gilfo said:


> Going to the Orlando gun show this weekend and I'm going to buy either a SP01 or a P01 but I can't decide which. Buying mostly for range and HD use.
> 
> Pro and Cons of each....


I got an SP01 as I had a different agenda altogether: :smt023

*-- its more for practical, sport shooting and home defense :smt1099
-- i have a moderately-large hand 
-- i prefer a heavier, solid-feeling handgun in the profile of the 1911's
-- i like a gun that doesn't need any investment out of the box to bring it to the next level
-- no options for us here in CA on magazine size (maxed at 10)
-- i got a 9mm to make ammo costs more manageable 
-- i like a handgun that is "user-friendly" when it comes to maintenance*

_so in my eyes..._

Pros SP01 
(1) Longer barrel -- _Makes it easier to point and shoot_
(2) Heavy gun -- _helps minimize muzzle flip and allows for crisper 2nd shots_

Cons P01
(1) Smaller gun -- _too small for a comfortable grip for me_
(2) Shorter barrel

PLUS IN THE RARE OCCASSION THAT I RUN OUT OF AMMO --- :numbchuck: I CAN ALWAYS USE IT AS A CLUB!!! :smt033


----------

